# reuse pins in SRAM chain



## rshank (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a 10 speed 1070 chain that I cut to short and was wondering if I could reuse the pin to put it back together? Or would it be best to get a new pin from a shop? Is there a special pin I need? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Re-using pins is not advisable on 10-speed chains. Your best bet would be to get another PowerLink and assemble the chain so that there is a PowerLink on either side of a set of inner plates and bushings that was cut from the original chain. If this sounds confusing, have a shop do the work.

Or just buy a new chain and take it as a lesson learned.


----------



## juicemansam (Nov 26, 2007)

rshank said:


> I have a 10 speed 1070 chain that I cut to short and was wondering if I could reuse the pin to put it back together? Or would it be best to get a new pin from a shop? Is there a special pin I need? Thanks for any help.


I buy my PowerLock links at Performance. At my local Performance they have them behind the counter. They usually go for about $4 each. Pricepoint.com has them $16 (a 4-pack), but then add in shipping and possible tax and it comes out to $20-25 total.

You could use the pin, but will eventually wiggle out and wham! a broken chain. I was warned about this, re-using the pin, but not really about what could happen (but one could easily surmise the results; I chose to take my chances; bruised butt-cheek that's what). I would carry spare links and leave the re-using of SRAM pins for "no other choice" scenarios.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Pushing a pin back through will shave off a bit of metal from the outer plate causing a loose fit. This wasn't too big of an issue on 8-speed chains because the pins could stick out beyond the plates further. With 10-speed stuff the ends of the pin are essentially flush with the outer plates leaving very little room for error. For the sake of your man-junk, Do It Right The First Time. DIRTFT.


----------



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

Dont use another powerlink. That link is the weakest part of the chain. You do not want two powerlink links in your chain. Do no try to press in another link either. You will just get a stiff link and/or not set the pin correctly (press in too far/ not far enough).

Do not buy the powerlink from performance or price point. You don't need another powerlink anyway.

Buy a new chain, size it correctly the first time before cutting, or have your LBS do it for you. It will be a measily $5 to 10 in labor.


----------

